# Insight for tanning alternatives



## Itburnstopee (Jun 25, 2017)

For those of us who are naturally pale, getting color usually means turning from white to pink. I usually turn into bacon even with sunscreen. I've been reading up on melanotan 2 but I found it's banned in the USA and would rather find another option. I'm also riddled with moles and have high risk of developing skin cancer as is. Aside from saying **** it and getting sun, and fake tans, what alternatives are there to get a natural tan like melanotan 2 would give while keeping my skin healthy?

Is there a legal way to get melanotan, or is that entirely out?



thanks UG, 

Burns


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 25, 2017)

try bringing the gay down a bit man..


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 25, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> try bringing the gay down a bit man..



Can't control ghey


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 25, 2017)

With what u have said there is no alternative....Stay away from the sun or anything that resembles the sun.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 26, 2017)

Get a spray tan, a blowout and a gold chain and move to jersey shore.you'll fit right in


----------



## snake (Jun 26, 2017)

You can still find MT2 if you're looking for it. I'm not sure how legal it is to have or buy. I think most RC places has it. 

The problem with MT2 is that if you are light skinned, it just darkens your freckles.The research on the Good and Bad of MT2 is all over the board.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 26, 2017)

^^^^ MT2 will make the situation worse......


----------



## Dex (Jun 26, 2017)

Just get a good spray tan. Don't risk the cancer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2017)

**** that shit my wigga 

Pale Pride!!!!!!


----------



## Solomc (Jun 26, 2017)

Spray tan is gonna be your only option. Especially if you're a ginger


----------



## Aoutest (Jun 27, 2017)

MT2. I'm a Fitzpatrick 2 and my wife is a Fitzpatrick 1 and we both have been able to get really dark on MT2. Just don't use much, There are protocols on the web that tell you to do loading phases and inject up to 1mg a day. WTF? 100-150mcg a day for a week or two and some light tanning will get most anyone darker than they intended. I can maintain with 200mcg a week. If you go slowly with MT2, moles don't get that much darker than they would with normal tanning (albeit without the damage from the sun). If you inject a lot, your moles will get really dark. They do go back to normal if you cease the MT2. Great peptide.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 27, 2017)

MT2 at low doses. But as said the experiences are everywhere from good to bad to obvious.

But that or a spray.
I know couple women that i actually enjoy getting pink


----------



## nutty (Oct 16, 2018)

Itburnstopee said:


> For those of us who are naturally pale, getting color usually means turning from white to pink. I usually turn into bacon even with sunscreen. I've been reading up on melanotan 2 but I found it's banned in the USA and would rather find another option. I'm also riddled with moles and have high risk of developing skin cancer as is. Aside from saying **** it and getting sun, and fake tans, what alternatives are there to get a natural tan like melanotan 2 would give while keeping my skin healthy?
> 
> Is there a legal way to get melanotan, or is that entirely out?
> 
> ...



I've been using the patches from nu-tan working great no issues nu-tan.net


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 16, 2018)

Gingers have it rough....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Gingers have it rough....



Just like your mom got it last night.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 17, 2018)

nutty said:


> I've been using the patches from nu-tan working great no issues nu-tan.net



Threads over a year old but way to sell patches lol


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just like your mom got it last night.



I hope so. She deserves it.


----------



## Goliat (Oct 23, 2018)

*MT2 suppliers?*

Does anyone know any trusted suppliers of MT2 for purchasing in USA? Or suppliers that can ship to USA?


----------



## Jin (Oct 23, 2018)

Goliat said:


> Does anyone know any trusted suppliers of MT2 for purchasing in USA? Or suppliers that can ship to USA?



Not hard to find. 

I bought mine from RUI research chemicals a few years ago. They still stock it.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 23, 2018)

I hadn't been to the booth in over a year, but I'm freckled pale or pink.  I go with a light spray tan if I'm going on vacation...still looks a little orange.  Until I finish my underground city I think us white boys are f'd!


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 13, 2020)

Solomc said:


> Spray tan is gonna be your only option. Especially if you're a ginger


In a ginger and go tanning at the salon all the time.  
Im from Miami and have lived in LA for the past 14 years until recently, so I’ve always been tanning at the beach too. 

U gotta build up ur base and be patient without burning.  The bronze will come, with or without product, indoors or outdoors as long as u get the rays in over time. 
And Swisschems is US based and they sell ur melatonin.


----------

